# ISO Puck for TM mount



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Im looking for the white center puck for a quick release mount. I have everything else.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The pucks are hard to find. I've made a few of them out of Starboard, and they work well.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

You got any scrap you would sell if nobody chimes in with one?


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

If it's a Minn Kota puck, call them directly and order one.


----------



## brett.nextlevel (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey, you need the smaller one for the ipilot quick release bracket? i might have one just cleaned the garage ill look ltr tonite. where are you? im in west palm


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the offer, I ended up calling minn Kota and buying one. It was $15 in case anyone was wondering.


----------

